# Eisfreihalter



## Trautchen (1. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben. 

erstmal wünsche ich allen ein frohes und gesundes 2009. 




Nun meine Frage. Warum friert mir mein Eisfreihalter ein? 
Ich habe ihn der Anweisung gemäß bis oben hin mit Sand befüllt, den Deckel aufgesetzt und nun ist er wie der gesamte Teich durchgefroren. Gibt es da noch einen Trick oder habe ich etwas nicht beachtet?
Ärgerlich, denn preiswert war der nicht gerade....


----------



## Christine (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Trautchen,

könntest Du das Modell etwas genauer beschreiben? Sand einfüllen? Eventuell freuchen Sand? Klingt für mich aus der Ferne und ohne Ahnung, um was es sich genau handelt, für die beste Möglichkeit, das Ding zum einfrieren zu bringen. Ich kenn nur die Eisfreihalter, die frei an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen und einen "Schacht" nach unten in die Tiefe haben.


----------



## Trautchen (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Else, 

ja das ist so ein handelsüblicher aus Styropor Marke Baumarkt. 

In die Seitenwände wird Sand eingefüllt, damit das Teil ein bischen schwerer wird und damit mehr "Tiefgang" erhält. Ansonsten dümpelt er schon an der Wasseroberfläche herum ...


.... und ist jetzt auch noch ausgerechnet an der flachsten Stelle eingefroren. Naja, wenn er wieder frei schwimmt, werde ich ihn über der tiefsten irgendwie befestigen.

Ich habe ihm jetzt mit heißem Wasser erst mal wieder "Freiwasser" verpaßt. 
Mal sehen wie lange das vorhält... 

 Der eingefüllte Sand war übrigens ganz trocken und ist auch nicht gefroren.


----------



## Christine (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Danke Anke!

Das macht das ganze doch schon etwas durchsichtiger (so ganz ohne Fotos). Also ist Dein Eisfreihalter nicht eingefroren sondern sitzt im Packeis fest. Das deucht mir nicht so ungewöhnlich. 

Ich dachte eigentlich immer, die Dinger funktionieren so, das praktisch unter ihnen die Wasseroberfläche offen bleibt und so Gase austreten können. So ähnlich, wie bei einem Gärverschluß. Aber ich laß mich gerne aufklären.

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich, warum ich auf so ein Teil verzichtet hab und gleich auf Blubberteil und Heizung gesetzt hab. Die hab ich jetzt übrigens seit 2 Tagen an und alles, was kreucht und fleucht, kommt, um zu trinken. Die ganz Harten auch, um zu baden.


----------



## Trautchen (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*



nein, nein, das er im Packeis festsitzt ist ja nicht so das Problem, nur der Teil im Innern, der ja eigentlich eisfrei bleiben soll, ist ebenfalls tief und fest gefroren. 
Also Packeis  von außen und im Innern... wenn manns so nimmt...


----------



## scholzi (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hi,
ich glaub das ein normaler Eisfreihalter (Styropor Marke Baumarkt) bei Dauerfrost von -5* immer zufriert!
Man kann zusätzlich noch eine 10Euro Luftpumpe mit Sprudelstein einsetzen, die die Wasseroberfläche unter dem Eisfreihalter in Bewegung hält.
Da die Pumpe frostfrei gestellt werden muss kommt sogar noch relativ
warme Luft unter den Styropor Marke Baumarkt.

Gruß Robert:


----------



## Trautchen (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*



scholzi schrieb:


> ich glaub das ein normaler Eisfreihalter (Styropor Marke Baumarkt) bei Dauerfrost von -5* immer zufriert!
> Gruß Robert:



Hi, hmm, das hätte ich nicht so gedacht.... dachte, die halten da schon bissi mehr bzw. weniger an Temperaturen aus. :?

Naja die Blubber-Variante ist ganz sicher die bessere Wahl, nur habe ich direkt am Teich nicht die Möglichkeit die Pumpe frostfrei aufzustellen.
Naja muß ich erstmal ab und zu mit Wasser nachhelfen 

Danke Euch!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hi Anke,

also ich hab den hier. 

Das Eis ist bei uns bestimmt schon 10cm dick und der EFH verrichtet gute dienste.

Ich wollte auch erst eine Sprudelkugel verwenden, hätte aber dafür locker 30m Luftschlauch kaufen müssen um das Luftansauggerät in meinem frostfreien Anbau aufzustellen....

meiner hat so ca. 40-50cm durchmesser und deiner ?

Du könntest dir ja zur not einen aus Styrodur basteln, ein Löchlein könntest du mit einem Topf mit kochendem wasser so langsam ins eis bekommen.


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

 Ähm, die Pumpe für meine Blubberkugel steht draussen. Aber ich gebe zu, die gibbet nicht für 10 Euro im Baumarkt. Ist eine Aqua-Oxy 400 von Oase.


----------



## Redlisch (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hiho,
ich habe ebenfalls das Modell wie Ralf, mit Luftsprudler unter. DieLuftpumpe steht am Teich unter einem grossen Blumentopf, also der Aussentemperatur ausgesetzt, seit 2 Jahren gibt es damit keine Probleme.

Ab da wo die Eisdecke weiss erscheint ist sie tragend, ich musste gestern 2 Silversterraketen von der Teichmitte bergen 

Und es funktioniert bestens, wie man sieht ...



Axel


----------



## Trautchen (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Ralf.



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Anke,
> 
> also ich hab den hier.Anhang anzeigen 37215
> 
> Das Eis ist bei uns bestimmt schon 10cm dick und der EFH verrichtet gute dienste.




Echt so dick ist das schon?
Ich habe noch gar nicht getestet...



> Ich wollte auch erst eine Sprudelkugel verwenden, hätte aber dafür locker 30m Luftschlauch kaufen müssen um das Luftansauggerät in meinem frostfreien Anbau aufzustellen....



...genau das gleiche Problem wäre das bei mir nämlich auch. 



> meiner hat so ca. 40-50cm durchmesser und deiner ?


... meiner auch. 




> Du könntest dir ja zur not einen aus Styrodur basteln, ein Löchlein könntest du mit einem Topf mit kochendem wasser so langsam ins eis bekommen.




Meinste Styrodur bringt da mehr als Styropor? Da hätte ich ja noch reiiiichlich Reste im Keller vom Schwimminsel...
Wär´ne Idee. 
... und danke für das spontane Foto. 

@ elschen 

, Du läßt also den Ferrari eiskalt draußen stehen...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

also die 10cm waren geschäzt, draufgehen kann man schon ohne bedenken.

Styrodur hält mehr druck aus und krümelt nicht so stark wie styropor.

schau mal hier unter: winterpflege (links klicken) http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/index2_n.html 

und dann da durch klicken, da wird ein selbstbau gezeigt und auch wunderbar erklärt was man so beim einsatz einer luftpumpe alles falsch machen kann


----------



## Trautchen (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Danke Ralf  

Werde ich mir zu Gemüte führen, muß jetzt aber los.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

viel erfolg 

... und bei der selbstbauvariante würd ich noch ein kleines röhrchen durchführen welches automatisch aus dem *abgassammelbereich* diese dann ableitet, das Röhrchen darf aber nichtso lang sein das es ins wasser kommt ... da ja sonst kein abgas aus dem sammelbereich abgeleitet wird


----------



## Sabine22076 (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo zusammen,

also so einen "Pilz" hatte ich auch mal, allerdings ohne Rohr in der Mitte sondern mit Deckel drauf und Vertiefungen am unteren Teil damit die Luft entweichen kann.

Kenne nichts was so schnell gefroren ist als dieses Ding. (auch die 10 cm Durchmesser in der Mitte)

Jetzt hab ich einen Sprudelstein der funktioniert, und alle Fische überleben 

bei -5° und               bei -14°

Liebe Grüße Sabine


----------



## lollo (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo @all,

ich benutze solch einen Eisfreihalter schon ca. seit 25 Jahren, wenn dann mal der Teich zufrieren wollte, und habe noch nie Probleme mit dem Einfrieren gehabt.  
Das liegt einfach daran, dass ich mich an die Angaben des Herstellers gehalten habe, der sagte, nach dem Festfrieren des Schwimmkörpers ist das Wasser einige Millimeter abzusenken, damit aufsteigende Gase in dem dann bestehenden Hohlraum zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Eisunterfläche über den Eisfreihalter nach außen abgeführt werden. 
Dies ist ja auch verständlich, denn nur direkt unter dem Eisfreihalter aufsteigende Gase würden dann bei keiner Absenkung des Wasserspiegels abgeführt. 
Die an weiter entfernten Stellen auftretenden Gase würden sich dann als Gasbläschen unter der Eisfläche festsetzen, und wir haben nichts erreicht. 

Die Darstellung in dem Link von Ralf, kann ich allerdings in keiner Weise teilen. 

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Lothar,

kannst Du evtl. genauer erläutern, welche Darstellung auf der Seite von Sebralla Du nicht teilst?
Der Link zeigt beim Weiterblättern ja einiges zum Thema Winter an und ich persönlich sehe das ziemlich ähnlich, wie es dort dargestellt wird. 


Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass wir beim Teich meiner Mutter ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
In normalen Wintern war alles ok, in einem heftigen dagegen hatten wir im Frühjahr trotz oder wegen dem Eisfreihalter  Frostfisch. 
Die meisten Goldfische waren in einem  zylindrischen Eisblock direkt unter dem Freihalter eingefroren..... Da der Teich in 20km Entfernung im Garten lag, war es unmöglich die genauen Vorgängen nachzuvollziehen.

Seither wird überhaupt kein Styrodur/-pur Eisfreihalter mehr benutzt und es ging seit 2003 selbst mit 25-26cm dicker Eisschicht alles gut. 
In den Anfangsjahren hatte ich noch eine Membranpumpe mit Ausströmstein. Aber als ich bereits im zweiten Jahr das Anschalten selbiger bei Frost immer wieder vergaß, wurde auch sie abgeschafft.

Wichtiger als die ganzen Eisfreihalter etc. sehe ich eine entsprechend große Tiefzone, die mindestens 1m tief sein sollte und ein zur Teichgröße passender Fischbesatz. 
Tiefer ist natürlich immer besser!
Dann bleibt auch bei 25cm Eis noch genug eisfreies Wasser und damit Sauerstoff.
Zusätzlich können sich irgendwelche Schadstoffe (Faulgase, CO2) in einem größerem Volumen auch weniger stark aufkonzentrieren und damit zur Gefahr werden.


----------



## lollo (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Annett,



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> kannst Du evtl. genauer erläutern, welche Darstellung auf der Seite von Sebralla Du nicht teilst?


Die Beschreibung über den Eisfreihalter eigendlich nur, weiteres habe ich von ihm noch nicht gelesen.

Wenn ein Eisfreihalter wie ich im vorherigen Beitrag beschrieben habe eingebaut wird, und der Wasserspiegel dann einige mm abgesenkt wird, kann er nicht zufrieren. Und wenn dann noch mit einem Sprudler unterstützt wird, dieses wird für starke und lange anhaltende Frostgegenden empfohlen, kann gar nichts schief gehen. Eine Abkühlung durch den Sprudler, der ca. 20 cm unter dem Eisfreihalter hängt, findet nicht statt, hier habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen in extrem kalten Jahren machen können. Da der biologische Prozess im Teich ja in reduzierter Form weiterläut, wird durch den Sprudler dem Wasser auch neuer Sauerstoff zugeführt. 
 Hier  auch ein Beitrag dazu.

 Oder hier unter Gartenteichpflege Ratgeber 8 Seite 11 

Dieser Eisfreihalter könnte der sein, den ich benutze, meiner ist nur schon in die Jahre gekommen. In der Bildbeschreibung ist das Absenken des Wasserspiegels erkennbar.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Annett,
> 
> Eine Abkühlung durch den Sprudler, der ca. 20 cm unter dem Eisfreihalter hängt, findet nicht statt, hier habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen in extrem kalten Jahren machen können.



und da muss ich leider energisch widersprechen, bei langen Frostperioden wird das Wasser sehr schnell duch den Luftsprudler in der Tiefe ausgekühlt.
Mein Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler steht in der Flachwasserzone (ca -50cm), der Sprudler hängt in 20cm tiefe.

Nach dem abschalten des Sprudlers stieg die Wassertemperatur nach 12h um 0,5 °K.

Ich kann nur Empfehlen ihn nur peridoisch zu betreiben und nicht durchlaufen zu lassen.

Axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Duuuuuuhuu Elschen!



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ist eine Aqua-Oxy 400 von Oase.



Was ist das denn für ein Link?
Ich finde da keine Aqua-Oxy 400.

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Volker, schau mal hier:
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/wg/...taet/teichbeluefter/aquaoxy/aqua-oxy-400.html


----------



## lollo (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo,



Redlisch schrieb:


> und da muss ich leider energisch widersprechen, bei langen Frostperioden wird das Wasser sehr schnell duch den Luftsprudler in der Tiefe ausgekühlt.



also, ich habe jetzt seit ca. 38 Jahren einen Teich, mit zum Teil wegen Umzuges verschiedenen Standorten (nördlicher Rand des Ruhrgebietes / Münsterland. Mir ist noch nie der Teich wegen des Einsatzes eines Sprudlers durchgefroren, weder haben Fische Schaden genommen. Damals gab es öfters Winter mit starken Frostperioden, so wie wir es jetzt haben.



> Mein Eisfreihalter mit Sprudler steht in der Flachwasserzone (ca -50cm), der Sprudler hängt in 20cm tiefe.


Sieht bei mir fast genau so aus, Teichzone ca. 40 cm.



> Nach dem abschalten des Sprudlers stieg die Wassertemperatur nach 12h um 0,5 °K.


Das soll doch bestimmt 0,5 Grad Celsius heißen, bei 0,5 Kelvin wären das dann -262,75 Grad Celsius. Siehe hier



> Ich kann nur Empfehlen ihn nur peridoisch zu betreiben und nicht durchlaufen zu lassen.


Dann darf Du aber bei den zur Zeit bestehenden Temperaturen das Eis wieder auftauen. Wir haben doch hier schon gelesen das der Teich trotz eines Sprudlers zugefroren ist. Der Ansatz war bei mir auch schon da, nur die Kombination Eisfreihalter und Sprudler brachten Abhilfe.
Ich denke es hängt auch viel von der Gegend und den dort vorhandenen Temperaturen ab.


----------



## Redlisch (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das soll doch bestimmt 0,5 Grad Celsius heißen, bei 0,5 Kelvin wären das dann -262,75 Grad Celsius. Siehe hier



6 setzten !

Ich schrieb nicht auf, sondern um !

Delta T wird in der Technik immer in Kelvin angegeben ....


Axel


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Volkerlein,

tja - als ich das geschrieben habe, funktionierte der Link noch. Aber diese Internetpräsenz scheint umgebaut zu werden bzw. ist umgezogen. 

Vielleicht googelst Du das Teil mal selber...

EDIT: Hab grad gesehen, Ralf hat Dir schon auf die Sprünge geholfen. 

Danke Ralf


----------



## lollo (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hallo Axel,



Redlisch schrieb:


> 6 setzten !


OT: Jawohl Herr Lehrer, kommt die Note jetzt auch ins Zeugniss? 



> Delta T wird in der Technik immer in Kelvin angegeben ....


Das ist richtig, aber dann muß man es auch richtig angeben.


> Nach dem abschalten des Sprudlers stieg die Wassertemperatur nach 12h um 0,5 °K.


Da Kelvin eine SI-Einheit mit dem Einheitszeichen K ist, müßte es also 0,5 K heißen, ohne den Zusatz Grad. Verdammt, wie bekomme ich mit OOo die Null hochgestellt? 
OT: 6 zurück, Punktestand ausgeglichen. :smoki

Aber ich denke 99 % der Teichbesitzer messen die Temperatur in Grad Celsius, manche werden auf dem Thermometer eine weitere Angabe in Grad Fahrenheit haben. Alles weitere würde hier an dieser Stelle, einem Teichforum  nur für noch mehr Verwirrung sorgen.

Übrigens war es heute Nacht wieder mit 14 Grad Celsius so kalt, dass das Wasser um den Eisfreihalter dünn gefroren ist. Bis ca.8 Grad bleibt ca. 20 cm um den Eisfreihalter sonst das Wasser offen.

Aber trotzdem nichts für ungut


----------



## lollo (10. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*



lollo schrieb:


> Übrigens war es heute Nacht wieder mit 14 Grad Celsius so kalt, dass das Wasser um den Eisfreihalter dünn gefroren ist. Bis  ca. 8 Grad bleibt ca. 20 cm um den Eisfreihalter sonst das Wasser offen.


Man, sollte natürlich minus 14 Grad und minus 8 Grad heißen.


----------



## mitch (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

hallo eisfreunde ,

so schaute mein eisfreihalter heute aus:

   

trotz der eisdicke von ca. 30cm ist er noch frei  
zum glück werden die temperaturen wieder erträglich, aktuell haben wir -2°C.
mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis der teich wieder eisfrei ist und wer überlebt hat


----------



## A6er (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hi Mitch,
hast Du Dir das von mir abgeguckt? 

Meiner sieht geanuso aus, incl. dem grünen Schlauch und es funktioniert bestens


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Rüdiger, vielleicht solltest Du mal nachschauen, ob Deiner überhaupt noch da ist


----------



## schilfgrün (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Die Baumarkteisfreihalter sind mir auch immer eingefrohren, probierte es anschließend mit Schilfbündeln (des größeren Tiefgangs wegen) was auch nicht gerade erfolgversprechend schien und gab vortan einen Schluck aus dem Wasserkocher punktgenau auf das Eis - den Fischen zum Wohle, der Stromrechnung bestimmt nicht. Hat schon mal jemand ausgerechnet, ob durch Styropor ständig hochsteigende Blubberbläschen günstiger sind? 
Wenn ja, werde ich nach diesem Winter umrüsten.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## mitch (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

hallo ingo,

ja mein eisfreihalter (heissner) ist aus dem baumarkt. ich lasse den sprudler nur tagsüber jede stunde ca. für 15 minuten laufen und hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme mit zugefrieren. 

bei einer täglichen sprudelzeit von ca. 2 stunden verbrauche ich auch nicht so viel strom da der lüfter nur 2 watt/h braucht


----------



## schilfgrün (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Danke für die Info Mitch, 
so hatte ich es noch nicht probiert - werde zum nächsten Winter aufrüsten und es möglichst genau so praktizieren - denn jetzt taut das Eis bei uns schon wieder - dennoch waren heute sehr viele Eissegler bei uns auf dem Steinhuder Meer (werde mir irgendwann auch einen zulegen!) 
Grüße aus Steinhude - Ingo


----------



## marka (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hey, ich hab auch ein super modell, dieses Jahr noch gekauft. ich bin mal gespannt, wie das so funktioniert. was habt ihr denn so für erfahrungen damit gemacht ? ich hab erst seit diesem jahr einen funktionstüchtigen teich


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Servus Marka

Herzlich Willkommen

Hmmm .... deine Teichangaben im Profil können nicht stimmen :beten

Könntest die mal aufklären 

Größe in m²
Tiefe in cm
eventuelles Volumen

und ganz wichtig Bilder ... den die sagen mehr als tausend Worte ...

Dann können wir über Sinn und Unsinn eines Teichfreihalters sprechen ....

Aus dem Bauchraus würde ich bei einer Annahme von 20m² (lt. Profil) und sehr geringem Besatz einen Eisfreihalter für überflüssig empfinden ... aber bei höchstens einem Besatz von unter 10 Fischen.


----------



## Siggi92 (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

also bei meinem (alten) teich gab es da auch keine probleme. jedenfalls keine, von denen ich etwas mitbekommen habe


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Ja, wo sind wir denn hier gelandet ? 

user marka und siggi92 haben doch, oh welcher Zufall, beide Teiche mit einer Tiefe von 80 Metern und 20m² Fläche, haben Goldfische und __ Frösche und haben sich am gleichen Tag angemeldet und werkeln in wirklich ALTEN Themen rum.... 
(einzig die PLZ ist verschieden...könnte aber auch ein "tippfehler" sein )

Ich will erstmal nichts böswilliges unterstellen... aber Konstruktiv sieht das nicht aus...
eher als Werbung für die Internetseite von eisfreihalter.net (siehe profile bzw. den anderen Beitrag)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## schilfgrün (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Ein freundliches Hallo an Euch,
und wenn auch schon einige Tage verstrichen sind - wünsche ich Euch Allen ein frohes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 2011 !!! 

Ich schrieb im letztem Jahr, daß ich zum kommendem Winter zur Eisfreihaltung aufrüsten würde, kaufte mir demnach einen rel. leistungsstarken Sauerstoffsprudler und ließ Ihn, entgegen der Empfehlungen sogar durchlaufen ( das machte sich bei meiner letzten Stromabrechnung schon ziehmlich bemerkbar ! )
Leider passierte folgendes - der Sauerstoffsprudler viel mehrfach aus. Einmal flog auch die Stromsicherung `raus` und der Teich frohr jedesmal binnen weniger Stunden zu.
Um Faulgase entweichen zu lassen, goß ich wieder heisses Wasser auf das Eis.
Kann es sein, daß in den Luftschläuchen entstehendes Wasser gefriert und der Sprudler dann versagt ???

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## scholzi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter*

Hi Leute
@Ingo
wenn deine Luftpumpe feuchte wärmere Luft ansaugt und diese dann bei Minusgraden im Schlauch zu Schnee gefriert, ist der Schlauch dicht!
Abhilfe schafft da eine Rohrisolierung um den Luftschlauch herum.....
Die Pumpe sollte ohne Rückschlagventil auch nicht unter dem Wasserspiegel stehen, da sonst bei Ausfallen, dass Wasser in den Schlauch bis zur Pumpe zurück fließt und evtl. einen Kurzschluss verursacht!


----------

